# Travelling to Australia



## Katrina1989

Hey,

I'm currently in the process of starting to plan my trip to Auz, I'm planning on going November 2013!  and hopefully staying to 1 year on-wards.......

I'm going to be starting off in Sydney and I am thinking of starting off with going with a company called Ultimate Oz for a week whiles i'm in Sydney and going from there on-wards.

Has anyone got any tips for travelers going on there own?
And has anyone ever been with Ultimate Oz???

Cheers


----------



## 00carlij

I've booked to go in June, I'm going on my own but I haven't planned to go with a group. Purely because I'm staying in hostels along the way so ill be meeting people there. However the group would be pretty good at offering advice on jobs and stuff. To be honest in the same boat. But I doubt I will book the group stuff.


----------



## Katrina1989

00carlij said:


> I've booked to go in June, I'm going on my own but I haven't planned to go with a group. Purely because I'm staying in hostels along the way so ill be meeting people there. However the group would be pretty good at offering advice on jobs and stuff. To be honest in the same boat. But I doubt I will book the group stuff.


That sounds great! they only thing i'm worried about is not meeting anyone to go with...... Which probably sounds stupid.

What parts of Oz are you doing?


----------



## 00carlij

I get to Darwin on the 22nd, staying north for abit where it's still hot, then work my way round the coast, so Perth, Adelaide, Melbourne, Sydney, cairns and Brisbane. That's the plan anyway. Unless I find a place I love then stay there a bit longer. But no it doesn't sound stupid I have a couple of friends that went alone and they loved it met new people. One loved it that much he never came home lol, should be good I can't wait.


----------



## bob-84

00carlij said:


> I get to Darwin on the 22nd, staying north for abit where it's still hot, then work my way round the coast, so Perth, Adelaide, Melbourne, Sydney, cairns and Brisbane. That's the plan anyway. Unless I find a place I love then stay there a bit longer.


Hi my name is ibrahim from lebanon and i am a nures can you help me to find a way get to australia thank you


----------



## bob-84

Hi i bob from lebanon and i am a nures can you help me to find a way to get to australia


----------



## bob-84

Thank you for your time


----------



## 00carlij

Sorry about all the threads, I pressed reply twice when I hadn't finished. Where were u starting and ending up.


----------



## gemx

Hi I'm going over next sept for a year by myself too, I'm going to book with ultimate oz so will hopefully start their Sydney package first week in sept! X


----------



## Andrews

Well, Travellers planning a trip around Australia will no doubt be aware of all the big attractions – climbing the Sydney Harbour Bridge, surfing at Bondi Beach, driving the Great Ocean Road, having fun at the theme parks on the Gold Coast and scuba diving the Great Barrier Reef...


----------



## Andrews

Travellers planning a trip around Australia will no doubt be aware of all the big attractions – climbing the Sydney Harbour Bridge, surfing at Bondi Beach, driving the Great Ocean Road, having fun at the theme parks on the Gold Coast and scuba diving the Great Barrier Reef.!


----------



## msvensen

I really recommend waves surf school in Sydney. Had the best experience there. google wavessurfschool


----------



## JacksonWane

I would like to make my master degree at Australia. But I don't know about the living in there. 
Is Chemistry Faculties are famous in Australia ? with their works.


----------



## sophiajacob

TourChief. com website will help you to find the various activities that you can enjoy all around Australia.


----------



## TravellersAutobarn

Has anyone considered seeing Australia's top locations i.e. Byron Bay, Bondi Beach Great Ocean Road, Melbourne or the Gold Coast on-road via a campervan with Travellers Autobarn?


----------



## Liz Ward

Australia has so many place that are worth visiting and you are lucky to be able to spend a full year. That time of year the weather is beautiful too. The Great Ocean Road In Melbourne is probably one of my favourite places to visit.


----------



## Cam Ward

Travelling on your own is a great way to travel as you will meet heaps of like minded travellers. I seen people travel with friends and not really make any new friends along the way. You will have a ball. Ultimate OZ have won a Golden Backpack award which is an award voted by travellers so they must be pretty good.


----------



## TravellersAutobarn

I agree with you Peter and Cam,campervans i.e. from Travellers Autobarn can provide you the flexibility and travel the natural sites and wonders of Australia's natural landmarks and popular destinations.

It all comes down to you and how you make the most of your journey


----------



## TravellersAutobarn

Now would be a great time to travel. Being spring, the climate is warm (not too hot) and we are just outside of the peak season, meaning airfare prices would be fairly cheaper. Otherwise December or January will do.


----------



## tompickup

*Travelling Australia*

Im also going travelling in Australia and was thinking about doing the that same package. didnt look exactly great value for money but get to meet people and is additional support. I'm worried about being lonely travelling alone as lead such an active social life in england.


----------



## TravellersAutobarn

Hey Tom, which package were you referring to? Maybe I can be of assistance?


----------



## Gayle85

I went with Ultimate Oz! They were fab and I had such a great time! Met so many people ... did you go with them in the end? What did you think? Did you have Mark and Shelley? They are awesome guys!! How awesome is base camp?! Ahh the memories!


----------

